

Abstractions for the Functional Roboticist - shangaslammi
http://vimeo.com/77164337

======
shangaslammi
The slides as PDF:
[http://acowley.github.io/NYHUG/FunctionalRoboticist.pdf](http://acowley.github.io/NYHUG/FunctionalRoboticist.pdf)

